# CDT gender?



## ChristyK1975 (Jul 10, 2019)

Can anyone tell what gender my tortoise is? We think it is female.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Jul 10, 2019)

Looks female


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 10, 2019)

That's a male, for sure: chin glands, fighting-length gular


----------



## dmmj (Jul 10, 2019)

I gotta agree, male. Concave plastron, gular


----------



## ChristyK1975 (Jul 10, 2019)

Are females usually more or less active? I know mine likes to dig. Length is 12" width 10" bottom of shell basically flat.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 11, 2019)

I don't see any difference between the two.


----------

